# smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

## Saravak

I get the message:

smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

when I want to mount the kernel!

I know I should recompile the kernel with smbfs enabled or as module.

Which is best and how do I do that  :Wink: 

Thank you for the answer!

----------

## Cr0t

Well... it depends. Everybody is axx my SMB shared stuff 24/7 so I compiled it directly in my Kernel. If u do not need it 24/7 or from time to time a module is ok as weel.

Just compile it directly in your Kernel. Your Kernel will not be that much bigger...

----------

## SARAVAK

If i get you write, i should only do:

make menuconfig

select smbfs as module and then

make modules modules_install

Can I then just load module in modules.autoload??

----------

